# Anyone know a lot about Digital Cameras?



## Boz (Jun 15, 2009)

Some time down the road I'd like to get a new digital camera. One that's good for taking close-ups and more "serious" photography photos.

I LOVE my Olympus C-740, but it's old and there's a lot of features (like holding the time and date, etc) that it doesn't have that a lot of new ones do have. It also takes small pictures.

I also have another Olympus camera. It's a smaller camera that works better for everyday pictures. It's also waterproof so it's great for taking water shots!  But it doesn't take pictures like my older one does.

So my question is, what's a good camera for photography that's under $500? I don't even mind if it's an older model. I really like Olympus since the two cameras I've bought by them are still running (the oldest one is 4-5 years old now)! I'm not really going to be getting one anytime soon, but I'm just browsing, I guess!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 17, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I'm not really going to be getting one anytime soon, but I'm just browsing




$500 will get you a top of the line Point and Shoot camera, but they are still limited to what you can do.
If you are considering more serious photography, you should think of getting a DSLR.You can get some nicecameras with the newest technologysuch asNikons or Canons costing about $600 - 700. 

Here's a good place to browse....

http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Boz (Jun 17, 2009)

I was hoping you'd reply to this!  Thanks for the link! I'm definitely going to look at it. What is DSLR?

I won't be getting one for a long while. I can't afford one right now but it doesn't hurt to start researching for down the line.

I really do love photography. I almost always have a camera with me, just in case.  One of my favorite pictures I took with my old Olympus. If I find it I'll post it. 

My dad also has this old film camera with all the fancy lenses and stuff. The largest zoom lens stretches out to like a foot! It's huge! It takes nice film pictures but digital would be nicer. I can take as many as I'd like! 


EDIT:

Found it!  There are a couple others too.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 17, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> What is DSLR?
> One of my favorite pictures I took with my old Olympus. If I find it I'll post it.
> My dad also has this old film camera with all the fancy lenses and stuff.


You have done well with your Olympus. I am sure you can still use it for along time.

*SLR* - Single Lens Reflex (film cameras)
*DSLR* - Digital Single Lens Reflex (digital cameras), wherelenses can be switchedon a camera.

Check your Dad's camera.Most Nikon cameras are able to use the older lenses. A long zoom would be nice.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I was hoping you'd reply to this!  Thanks for the link! I'm definitely going to look at it. What is DSLR?
> 
> I won't be getting one for a long while. I can't afford one right now but it doesn't hurt to start researching for down the line.
> 
> ...


These are wonderful Pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 17, 2009)

Great pictures, Boz! I love the little Doxie :blushan:.

I am a huge fan of my Canon Rebel XSi, that came with the stock lens. We paid $750 (or was it $700?) for it at Best Buy on sale last Christmas. It was $650 on sale, but the taxes really played a role in the price, assuming we really did pay $750....I just can't remember :?.

Anyway....from the wedding we got lots of Target gift cards, so I was able to buy a zoom lens ($200) for it before our honeymoon.


Here is some shots with the XSi....























You can make the cage bars "dissapear" ....







And here is my little Doxie mix :twitch:...









Overall, I am so glad that I have my XSi. I have missed many picture opportunities over the years due to a poopy point and shoot. But...you are lucky that the point and shoot you currently have takes some really great pictures!!


----------



## Boz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Stan *- Thanks!  It really does work nice. And thanks for the info!
My dad's camera is a Ricoh XR7. I'm just reading off the camera of what it says. 

Here's a picture I took and scanned onto the computer from the film one.





*angieluv *- Thank you!!! 

*Amy *- Thank you! The doxie is my aunt's. She's a longhaired black and tan named Meeka.  She's a furry beast now! :rofl:
And your photos are great! I love the one of the Meerkat. I love Meerkats!


----------



## Boz (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought rather then start a new topic I'd bump this one, hope that's okay!!

So Now I'm getting more serious into hopefully getting a DSLR camera! 

I've been thinking about the Nikon D5000 but I'm not sure. Anyone have any thoughts about that one?


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 18, 2009)

What about good camera's for people who can only afford $200 tops? :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Nov 18, 2009)

Are you just looking for a point and shoot?


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 18, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> What about good camera's for people who can only afford $200 tops? :biggrin2:


I quite like my camera, it's a GE A1200, I've taken some really good pictures with it but it is just a point and shoot. One of the things I don't like about it is you have the hold the button for about 2-4 seconds before it will take the picture, so if you see something really cute, like your bunny is doing something cute. It's likely to have stopped before you snap the picture. 

It's great for scenery pictures though. Here are some from when I was climbing a mountain last Summer













I'm not really good at ''camera language'' sooo what do you call a camera that once you press the button it just takes it straight away and you can take lot's in a row, so it's just like 'click, click, click, click' lol!? Also, that can take great ''action'' pictures? What would the cheapest type of camera like that be?


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics! I have a Kodak Easyshare that only cost me $150.00. I am still learning how to work it but I love it! I bought it this summer, and all the pics on here of my bunners have been taken with it. I find that it takes the best pics, as most cameras do, in natural light.

I really love the Panorama feature on mine.

The next camera I want is the Canon Rebel!

I'll post some pics of mine in a bit.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Great pictures, Boz! I love the little Doxie :blushan:.
> 
> I am a huge fan of my Canon Rebel XSi, that came with the stock lens. We paid $750 (or was it $700?) for it at Best Buy on sale last Christmas. It was $650 on sale, but the taxes really played a role in the price, assuming we really did pay $750....I just can't remember :?.
> 
> ...


I really like how you can "make the cage bars dissapear" that would be great for taking bunny pics!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 18, 2009)

My sister and I also used my camera to take our senior pics.Karlee(Fallingstar) took them and we got a lot of great ones!

Here are some random pics I picked to show:


----------



## Boz (Nov 18, 2009)

For a Point and shoot I love my Olympus cameras and I'll stick by it!

The only I use most often is this one:
Olympus Stylus 770 SW


For anyone who doesn't know, a Point & Shoot and DSLR are different.....
Point and shoot is like most cameras these days. The little ones that are compact. A SLR (D stands for Digital in DSLR) are the big (a lot of times black) ones that let you change the lenses and manual focus.


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 18, 2009)

I personally would go with a Canon. I've always had really good luck with them. However they are kind of a pain in the rear for using different lenses... They definitely prefer you to buy Canon made lenses. But I have a few Sigmas that work great with my Canon. 

These were taken with my Canon Rebel XTi, which is similiar to Amy's XSi, but her's is cooler! LOL
















Link this one because it's huge, but it's worth a look. http://s830.photobucket.com/albums/zz221/CaityCaitsPics/?action=view&current=flower3.jpg 

Over all I'm really happy with this one. And right now they are pretty cheap.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 19, 2009)

when it comes to SLR cameras I love my Pentax's. I have 2 K1000's(SLR's) and i want a K2000(DSLR).

For point and shoot, I've always trusted Olympus. I have an older 35 mm point and shoot, and I have a FE220 digetal point and shoot. I also used to have an Oylmpus OM-1 (SLR) but I had too many SLR's. 

My digetal point and shoot, the FE220 was $150 including buying the XD memory card. the extra battery was $30, so under $200 is completely doable, it'll depend on your brand preference. 
No one flame against me here but, I've never had good luck with Canon's and a lot of people in my photography classes(or the ones I helped the teacher out with) tried the 35mm rebel's with a lot of problems. Trish had a DSLR Canon Rebel and had to send it back 3 times in the first year.
So I'm sololy a Pentax/Olympus type of gal.


----------



## Boz (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input. I have to say for point-and-shoot I love Olympus as well too! 

But for DSLR it's so hard to choose! I was into the Nikon D5000 but now I've looked into the Canons more to see what there is. The choices are just so many!! It's like picking trim for a new house. There's so much to choose from!

I wish I could talk to someone, one-on-one about Nikon and Canon. I've read reviews and stuff but I have questions and I just have no one to ask. :/ I've tried other forums but in the last 5 days I've gotten 1 reply.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 23, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I wish I could talk to someone, one-on-one about Nikon and Canon. I've read reviews and stuff but I have questions and I just have no one to ask.


I felt the same way, but I just went with my Canon Rebel XSi and am glad I did. The person who shot my wedding (terribly) used Nikons and I didn't like the picture quality one bit. Even though she had no artistic talent, I knew she would have been better off just shooting with my Canon - if I had remembered to bring it !


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 24, 2009)

It's like buying a Ford or a Chevy.

If you can go to a camera shop,there will be several salesperson who will own brand, and get their opinion. You can talk tothe Nikonperson one on one, and then talk to the Canon person.

Hold one camera in your hand and see how it feels like, then hold the other camera and see how it fits in your hand.

There will be some good deals for Black Friday.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 24, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Are you just looking for a point and shoot?



Just something take pictures of my bunny and friends. But all the camera's I've had have been really crappy quality. :grumpy: Of course, most of them were only $80...


----------



## Boz (Nov 24, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Are you just looking for a point and shoot?
> ...


How much are you looking to spend max? I honestly love my olympus point and shoots.

I have the Olympus Stylus 770 SW and it's a great little compact camera and I've taken some great photos with it as well (for such a compact point and shoot).

My cousin was looking to get a new camera and I told her Olympus. She got this:
http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/product.asp?product=1445

She loves it and it does take nice pictures. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 24, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> *mardigraskisses wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Boz wrote: *
> ...


:shock: It's waterproof! Sweet! And I think I could only swing about $175.


----------



## Boz (Nov 24, 2009)

Amy, haha that sucks about your wedding pictures!  When I looked at the Canon at the store (I didn't spend much time though) it seemed more confusing. But I want to go back and take a look.

Stan - yeah same with Mac VS PC. 
Which do you prefer? I keep leaning to the Nikon just because I can get a deal with it and get the 75-300mm lens for about $300. But I shouldn't really do it for the deal and go for what I like better. I'm going to go back to Best Buy tomorrow and take a look again. I was even thinking of taking the two SD cards I have and take a couple pictures and see what they look like when I get home, but the people at the store might give me looks or something. Heck, can I even do that? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Boz (Nov 24, 2009)

I got to borrow a CANON EOS Digital Rebel SXi from our school (we have a photography class and I was in it last year and I have a class with the same teacher this year) last week but I only had it a night. 

Here are a few pictures I took with it. Sorry they are so big!

































I did notice that the pictures were a little noisy at a larger size but I like them though. 


For me I think I'm stuck between these two (since they are the competitors) 
Nikon D5000 
or
Canon EOS Rebel T1i
...possibly the CANON EOS Digital Rebel SXi 

But it's so hard! I'll see when I go to Best Buy tomorrow.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Nikon D40, but couldn't get reliable pictures because the lighting in the apartment is poor and varied. I remember taking my gray card from room to room trying to get the colors right amidst a mixture of incandescent and compact fluorescent lighting.

A problem that I frequently ran into was needing more light. Without sufficient light, the shutter speed cannot keep up with fast moving bunnies. That's where the speed light came in. I have the SB-600 model, and BOY is there a difference! I can catch mid-binky shots without any red-eye, and it has also improved the quality of everyday indoor pictures.

So, while I can't give a good rating of the Nikon D40 by itself, I can recommend the Nikon and speed light combo.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 24, 2009)

I have had a Nikon before and while I felt it was above my skill level - I LOVED it. When I replaced it earlier this year - I foolishly went with a Fujifilm camera that felt a lot like a Nikon when I held it in my hand - and to be honest - for the photos I take - it does ok. Not great - not too awful horrid. The sound when I use the video and move the lens in and out is way way way loud to me.

I wanted the Nikon D5000 but felt I could probably never afford it - so I went with a cheaper camera.

I regret it now.

There is a line in the old movie "Gotcha" where the dad says to his son, "Its not a camera. Its a Nikon."

That's the way I feel about my Nikon....past - and hopefully future one.




*Edited to add: Breanna - you definitely have a great eye for photos - I loved the ones you shared!*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 24, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I keep leaning to the Nikon just because I can get a deal with it and get the 75-300mm lens for about $300.



I think you mean the 70-300 mm zoom. There are several 70-300 mmlens made by Nikon in that range. Get the 70-300 VR, it's more expensive but the better lens.

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1034&message=33521587&q=70300+VR+D5000&qf=m

There are some camera stores thathave a 7 day refundif you don't like the product.


----------



## Boz (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks you two for your input. And thanks Peg for the comment about the pictures! 

Stan, yeah that's what I meant, 70 not 75!
This is the name of the lens:
Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED IF AF-S VR Zoom Nikkor Lens
And thanks for the link, really helpful! 

I really want one that has low noise at high ISO too but comparing the two (on a few reviews) one review will say the Nikon is better, but on another Canon is. It's a never ending battle.  I may just end up with the Nikon. We'll see when I go to Best Buy later.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 24, 2009)

It really is up to the 'eye of the beholder' Just get the one you like!


----------



## Boz (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep I've pretty much come to that conclusion. LOL!


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 25, 2009)

T1i! T1i!!! 

I debated SO HARD about upgrading... But ultimately went with just going all out for my XTi. So far for Christmas I've gotten a LOT of really nice equipment and accessories... I think I can correct what I percieve as "problems" with my camera by employing a few of them (like the sweet external flash... I cannot wait for December 25th).


----------



## Boz (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for your input!
I actually went to Best Buy yesterday and looked at the T1i and the D5000. I was messing with the ISO and a bunch of other features and first I went to the Canon and snapped pictures and played with setters. After like 15 minutes I tried the Nikon and I liked it a lot better. Both cameras work well but the Nikon, for me at least, was easier to find settings and stuff. I really liked the Nikon a whole lot more.


----------



## SunnyCait (Nov 25, 2009)

*shuns Boz* 

LMAO. Seriously though, if I couldn't have a Canon for some reason, I would totally only consider a Nikon as an alternative.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> *shuns Boz*



All brands have their advantages.

It's not the camera that makes the picture,it's the 6 inches behind it. (Ansel Adams?) :camera


----------



## Boz (Nov 26, 2009)

hehe 

Hey Stan, do you know of any good sites that allow you to have a profile to show pictures to your friends and family? I have one, but it's really limited on what you can do with it.


----------

